# JTable speichern



## DaSuckOOr (10. Dezember 2006)

Hi

jetzt wollte ich nochmal fragen, da ich vergeblich versucht habe aber auf keine Lösung gekommen bin, folgendes Problem:

ich habe eine Java Swing Anwendung erstellt, in der ich Daten eingeben kann (Belegnummer, Datum, Buchungstext, Betrag)
mit einem klick auf "übertragen" werden die Daten in eine JTable geschrieben! Wenn alle Belege erfasst wurden, kann ich die JTable via JasperReport drucken!

Wie kann ich jetzt diese JTable am besten abspeichern? Denn es kann ja vorkommen das im nachhinein fehler festgestellt werden und so muss ich den ganzen müll nicht nochmal schreiben! 

Es wäre auch gut wenn ich nicht nur die JTable speichern könnte, sondern auch die jeweiligen Kassenbestände von einem zum nächsten Monat übertragen könnte!

Vielen Dank!

mfg


----------



## DaSuckOOr (13. Dezember 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## takidoso (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi Ho
Also ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass Du einen JTable speicehrn möchtest, das hätte nicht sehr viel Sinn.
Ich nehme an, dass Du die Daten speichern möchtest, die Du als Anwender in die Tabelle schreibst. Da gibt es beliebig viele Lösungen.
die allereinfachste wäre die Daten in eine Datei zu schreiben, z.B. CSV mäßig.
eine Andere aber technisch größere Lösung wäre eine Datenbank. Wenn es sich hier nur um eine Tabelle mit Datenhandelt, zwischen denen man keine besonderen Bezüge darstellen oder erkennen muss, ist eine CSV Datei vermutlich die günstigste Lösung.

Takidoso


----------



## DaSuckOOr (14. Dezember 2006)

ok danke!

Mir wurde empfohlen das ganze mit einem DataOutputStream/InputStream zu lösen... und das ganze dann in eine .txt datei zu schreiben...

jetzt habe ich bloß ein bisschen Probleme mit der Syntax und kann zwar via .writeBytes(String s) in das txt schreiben und auch auslesen... aber sobald ich mehrere Strings schreibe und dann einlese mit .readLine liest er logischerweiße das ganze .txt file ein... wie kann ich jetzt die einzel abgespeicherten Strings einzeln wieder auslesen?

mfg


----------



## Laocoon (14. Dezember 2006)

Am einfachsten, indem du vorher ein Trennzeichen definierst, dass du mit abspeicherst. Idealerweise eins, dass nicht in deinen Tabellendaten auftaucht.

Noch besser ist es natürlich dir nen Dateiformat auszudenken, dass du beim einlesen wieder parsen kannst. XML bietet sich denke ich an (wenn du das so machst, dann schau mal in die Tutorials, da gibt es ein Tutorial zu JDOM). 

oder habe ich die Frage jetzt total verpeilt

MfG
Daniel


----------

